# NASA Images Find 1,750,000  Year Old Man-Made Bridge



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)

*Hello,

The Hindustan Times
10-10-2
WASHINGTON* (PTI) -- The NASA Shuttle has imaged a mysterious ancient bridge between India and Sri Lanka, as mentioned in the Ramayana.

The evidence, say experts matter-of-factly, is in the Digital Image Collection.

The recently discovered bridge, currently named as Adam's Bridge and made of a chain of shoals, 30 km long, in the Palk Straits between India and Sri Lanka, reveals a mystery behind it.

The bridge's unique curvature and composition by age reveals that it is man-made. Legend as well as Archeological studies reveal that the first signs of human inhabitants in Sri Lanka date back to the primitive age, about 1,750,000 years ago and the bridge's age is also almost equivalent.






Courtesy NASA Digital Image Collection


Space images taken by NASA reveal a mysterious ancient bridge in the Palk Strait between India and Sri Lanka. The recently discovered bridge currently named as Adam&laqno;s Bridge is made of chain of shoals, c.18 mi (30 km) long.

The bridge&laqno;s unique curvature and composition by age reveals that it is man made. The legends as well as Archeological studies reveal that the first signs of human inhabitants in Sri Lanka date back to the a primitive age, about 1,750,000 years ago and the bridge&laqno;s age is also almost equivalent.

This information is a crucial aspect for an insight into the mysterious legend called Ramayana, which was supposed to have taken place in tredha yuga (more than 1,700,000 years ago).

In this epic, there is a mentioning about a bridge, which was built between Rameshwaram (India) and Srilankan coast under the supervision of a dynamic and invincible figure called Rama who is supposed to be the incarnation of the supreme.

This information may not be of much importance to the archeologists who are interested in exploring the origins of man, but it is sure to open the spiritual gates of the people of the world to have come to know an ancient history linked to the Indian mythology.

NASA Images Find 1,750,000 Year Old Man-Made Bridge


----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)

the Adam Bridge :

Adam's Bridge - Wikipedia


----------



## TNHarley (May 19, 2017)

I always thought that was story was like a bedtime story for kids. If im not mistaken, wasn't some "people" apes?


----------



## deanrd (May 19, 2017)

This can't be true.  Republicans said the earth is only six thousand years old.  It's in the Bible.


----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)

Bonsoir à vous
The earliest hominin of presumably primitive bipedalism, is considered to be either Sahelanthropus or Orrorin , both of which arose some 6 to 7 million years ago. The early bipeds eventually evolved into the australopithecines and still later into the genus _Homo_


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

Have you considered that the Bible tells us angels inhabited the earth before the creation of Man. I see nothing manmade about that, but there has been activity on earth long before the creation of Man 6,000 years ago. And no, apes didn't build it.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

deanrd said:


> This can't be true.  Republicans said the earth is only six thousand years old.  It's in the Bible.


Sorry dummy, not "Republicans", but some Christians.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir à vous
> The earliest hominin of presumably primitive bipedalism, is considered to be either Sahelanthropus or Orrorin , both of which arose some 6 to 7 million years ago. The early bipeds eventually evolved into the australopithecines and still later into the genus _Homo_


Good grief, there were homos that long ago?!


----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir à vous
> ...


Yes, and hominids what makes a man who is in love with a  other man is a homo but one can also say I am a real man homme in French


----------

